# Peach Wine recipe - 3



## St Allie (May 4, 2009)

The recipe is from the "Winemaking" book by Anderson and Anderson. I scaled it up to 6 gallons from 5 as follows:

8.16 Kg of fresh peaches
1.2 litres of white grape concentrate
4.8 kg. sugar
7.2 litres of hot water
2.5 teaspoons yeast nutrient
2.5 teaspoon pectic enzyme
3.6 teaspoon tannin
10 campden tablets
9.6 litres cold water
1 pkt champagne yeast

I used two primaries for this, which is why my campden tablets are a little on the high count. Sugar is +/- and was added gradually until the SG was 1.100. The hot water was used to thoroughly dissolve most of the sugar before adding the cold water. Then, SG brought up as required.

I started this on August 17th, racked to secondary on August 22, racked again on September 1, racked again with fining on September 24, filtered and set aside for bulk aging on October 7. Bottled on December 1; gravity was 0.90. Added approximately 150 ml of wine conditioner for 17 bottles ("semi-sweet") then another 50-100 ml for remaining 13 bottles ("sweet"). Bottles were laid on side on December 5th.

I think I'm going to pop my first "aged" bottle on my birthday, near the middle of March. :-D~

posted by member ..yaeyama


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2009)

The only thing I dont like about these old recipes is the high starting gravity which results in a high abv wine which can hide the fruit flavor. I recomend cutting down on the sugar and start off with a SG of around 1.085 for most fruit wines.


----------



## newbiewinemaker (Aug 21, 2013)

How did the wine turn out??


----------

